# Whoa!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 19, 2008)

So I know clerks have problems with annoying customers but...

http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/

Whoa...


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 19, 2008)

> Once I helped a friend get online for the first time.
> 
> * Me: "Ok, do you have your Internet Explorer ope--"
> * Him: "What!? Your Internet EXPLODED?"
> ...




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fishy_hylian (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh lord.
This is making me laugh so much - but also making me feel so incredibly angry that there are people this stupid out there D:

http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/cs_calls.shtml
I'd tell him where to shove his enquriy and just give up.

But I have very little patience for things like this. If a friend ever needs a problem on a PC fixed I normally just go round and do it myself rather than give instructions over a phone. It's SO frustrating.

---

    *  Tech Support: "All right. Now click 'OK'."
    * Customer: "Click 'OK'?"
    * Tech Support: "Yes, click 'OK'."
    * Customer: "Click 'OK'?"
    * Tech Support: "That's right. Click 'OK'."
    * Customer: "So I click 'OK', right?"
    * Tech Support: "Right. Click 'OK'." 

Pause.

    * Customer: "I clicked 'Cancel'."


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah. Makes me wonder why there are people like that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 19, 2008)

A user trying to install new software:

    * Customer: "I'm having a problem here. Do I put the serial number in the box that says 'serial number,' or do I put it in the box that says 'company'?" 


I've had someone do something stupid like that. We were installing OpFlashpoint on some PC's. Flashpoint needs a CD key to install. I'm installing the game on a different PC when the other guy says the Code isn't working. I go over there, enter the code and it works fine.
A few minutes later he's installing on another PC, once again 'the code isn't working'. I magically get it to work again.
Soon again, a third time. I ask him is he that stupid or blind and point at the sticker labeled CD-Key. He goes, "Oh, I though that was the code" and points at the barcode on the back of the case.
*cue facepalm*


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 19, 2008)

in order to prove there are true idiots in society, there are also instructions on packets of toothpick, as well as on the little packets of peanuts. (i know how to eat damn it!!!)

but yea some people just cant think for themselves... it really is sad.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 19, 2008)

Yet more proof that _there is no end to the stupidity of the human race_.

Or, in the words of Albert Einstein: "Only two things are infinite: the Universe, and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former."


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah, the classics.

I've read through this site quite a few times, long ago.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 19, 2008)

> One day a girl at school told me that her father's laptop had a virus.
> 
> * Me: "Well, did anyone put a disk in that might have had a virus on it?"
> * Her: "No, all our disks are clean. But is it possible to get a virus because I plugged it into a different plug than at our house?"





> When the infamous "ILOVEYOU" email virus hit, I saw TV news coverage that included an interview with some bubblebrained company secretary. At one point she said, "Oh, I saw we had dozens of these emails coming in, and of course I was suspicious, but I had to open just one of them because, you know, 'I Love You!' *giggle* I had to just see what it was about, you know?"





> *  Customer: "Sorry to bother you again, but I think my son threw a stone in my PC. It tells me, 'Your PC is Stoned!'"
> 
> (The common "stoned" virus displays this message on infected computers.)





> Once, in the computer cluster, a student asked me to move my disks because they were close to her own, and she didn't want them to catch a virus.



LMAO


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 22, 2008)

wow there are some thick people in this world


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like some of my starter classes. People who have never even touched a computer before and I have to repeat like thirty times every class that the double-click is the left button. It's funny sometimes, but I'm a patient person.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe some of this are really OCD issues?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 24, 2008)

That site and my uncle's PDA with GPRS uplink has saved me many hours of boredom.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 26, 2008)

Too bad it's years old.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 26, 2008)

Related: http://www.actsofgord.com


----------

